# Beckhoffsteuerung



## matt81 (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in dem Thema und bis auf der Suche nach einem SPS System?!

Ich hab jetzt schon 2 stunden auf der Beckhoff Seite gelesen, aber ich bin nicht wirklich schlauch geworden.

Die Software TwinCat PLC ist das nur die Programmiersoftware für die CPU´s oder ist das eine Software SPS?

Wie ich das gelesen habe ist das beides? kann das sein??


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

TwinCAT ist wohl noch viel mehr als das. Da ist so ziemlich alles an Software drin was Beckhoff für die Automatisierung anbietet.

Beckhoff bietet sowohl Spezielle Hardware an die mit TwinCAT programmiert wird als auch eine Echtzeiterweiterung für Windows basierende PCs die dann mit TwinCAT programmiert werden.

Nur neben bei die Programmierumgebung von Beckhoff basiert auf CoDeSys schau doch mal auf der Homepage von 3s vorbei www.3s-software.de


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Juli 2007)

Kurz gesagt:

"TwinCAT PLC", genauer die "PLC Runtime" ist die Soft-SPS, also das Echtzeit-Programm.

Das Programmiertool heißt "TwinCAT PLC Control" und ist automatisch mit dabei, basiert aber auf dem Programm  "CoDeSys" von 3S, wie zotos richtig beschrieben hat.
Wenn man damit arbeitet, tut man quasi so, als würde man eine herkömmlich SPS programmieren. Also mit "verbinden", "Programm hochladen", etc.

Konfiguriert wird das System über das Tool "System Manager".

Mit der Installation von TwinCAT kann man nahezu jeden PC in eine SPS verwandeln. Wenn du einen herkömmlichen PC nimmst, benötigst du natürlich noch die I/O-Hardware. Andererseits bietet Beckhoff auch sog. "Embedded-PCs" für die Hutschiene an. Sehen aus wie ne SPS, sind aber richtige PCs, auf denen Windows CE oder XP Embedded und natürlich TwinCAT läuft.


----------



## matt81 (24 Juli 2007)

ja danke mir ist jetzt schon einiges klarer geworden.

jetzt habe ich aber noch eine frage.

das mit dem embedded pc hab ich verstanden, das ist die ein PC auf einer hutschiene.

wenn ich aber jetzt mein PC nehmen will und dann!
ich insatlliere TwinCat und verbinde z.B. über ethernet Karte mit Buskoppler ( an dem sind die I/o komponenten angeschlossen.

geht das auch? ist das mit dem Buskoppler richtig oder brauch ich da was anderes??


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

Es gibt Buskoppler BKxxxx und Buscontroller BCxxxx

Der Koppler ist "nur" ein Feldbusknoten und der BC ist ein "Feldbusknoten" mit integrierter SPS (und Master am Feldbus).


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Juli 2007)

matt81 schrieb:


> wenn ich aber jetzt mein PC nehmen will ...
> ich insatlliere TwinCat und verbinde z.B. über ethernet Karte mit Buskoppler ...
> geht das auch?


Grundsätzlich "ja", aber nicht jede Netzwerkkarte wird von TwinCAT als Schnittstelle unterstützt. Zwar viele, aber halt nicht jede. Denn TwinCAT muss diese Karte über einen passenden Treiber ansteuern.
Dann aber kannste den besagten Ethernet-Koppler (z.B. BK9000, BK9100) anschließen und die I/O-Signale recht komfortabel durch Mapping z. B. auf Variablen eines SPS-Programms verarbeiten.

Der von zotos angesprochene Busklemmen-Controller (BCxxxx) is ne kleine SPS. Wenn man aber TwinCAT auf dem PC hat, braucht man solche Geräte erstmal nicht, da reicht nen Koppler (BKxxxx)


----------



## Werner29 (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo matt81,

eigentlich will ich keine Eigenwerbung machen (bin von 3S) aber um das ganze auf deinem Rechner auszuprobieren ist vermutlich wirklich das einfachste, du lädtst dir von www.3s-software.com unsere eigene Soft-SPS kostenlos runter.
Das ist eine Vollversion die in der Laufzeit begrenzt ist (stoppt nach 2 Stunden). Ausser dieser Laufzeitbegrenzung kann man alles damit machen.
Wenn du später mit TwinCAT arbeiten solltest, wirst du sehen, dass es ziemlich das gleiche ist, nur die Steuerungskonfiguration sieht anders aus.

Bernhard


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Juli 2007)

Die 30-Tage Testversion von TwinCAT hat, glaube ich, hat keine Einschränkungen, außer, dass du nach den 30 Tagen die Soft-SPS nicht mehr starten kannst.
Aber die Programmiersoftware sollte weiterhin funktionieren


----------



## Fx64 (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo Matt,

wie schon gesagt, 30 Tage Demo laden und auf dem PC installieren. Zur Netzwerkkartenunterstützung meinst Du sicher Echtzeit-Ethernet oder EtherCAT, dort hast sicher gelesen!?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Paul_Bitverdreher (6 August 2007)

30 Tage Demo von Beckhoff ist super.

Ich empfehle dir einen Cx9010 mit WIN CE embedded und je nach Anforderung mit EtherCat Bus oder bei Verwendung der K-Bus Klemmen in K-Bus ausführung.
In Ethercat Ausführung mit Runtime ca. 500EUR Programmierung mit 30 Tage Demo. Zykluszeiten bis hinunter von 250us. Billigste high tech SPS.
Da kommt fast kein anderes Produkt ran.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Anwendung an. Sag mir was du damit machen willst.


----------



## Cerberus (15 August 2007)

Hallo!

Es wurde mal das Problem angesprochen, dass nicht jede Netzwerkkarte von TwinCAT unterstützt wird. Das Problem hatte ich auch. Es lässt sich wie folgt beheben:

-> TwinCAT System Manager starten
-> Datei neu
-> Rechtsklick auf E/A-Geräte
-> Gerät anfügen
-> Unter EtherCAT das Gerät EtherCAT (Direct Mode) auswählen
-> Fenster "Gerät gefunden an Adresse..." mit Abbrechen bestätigen
-> Rechtsklick auf den Reiter "Adapter" (Wenn man das angefügte Gerät anklickt rechts)
-> Linksklick auf "Kompatible Geräte..."
-> Die gewünschte Verbindung auswählen
-> Linksklick auf Button "Install"
-> Meldung "Windows Logo-Test wurde nicht bestanden" mit "Installation fortsetzen" bestätigen
-> Das vorhin angefügte Gerät löschen und E/A-Geräte suchen
-> PC neu starten

Jetzt müsste die Netzwerkkarte von TwinCAT unterstützt werden.

MfG Cerberus


----------



## drfunfrock (15 August 2007)

Mittlerweile sollten auch alle Nicht-Intel-Karten funktionieren. Nur eines sollte man nicht machen, auf dieser Netzwerkkarte auch TCP/IP-Verkehr zu haben. Daher TCP/IP auf dieser Karte abschalten!


----------



## MarkusP (16 August 2007)

ACHTUNG: Meines Wissens nach, ist das System damit nicht mehr echtzeitfähig, aber allemal schneller als jede "normale" SPS.

LG


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2007)

Das stimmt. Aber für die meisten Anwendungen ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die SPS nicht ganz so schnell wie in Echtzeit ist.


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber für die meisten Anwendungen ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die SPS nicht ganz so schnell wie in Echtzeit ist.



Echtzeit != schnelle Geschwindigkeit

Auch ein 1-Sekunde Zyklus kann Echtzeit sein.

Echtzeit


----------



## MarkusP (17 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Echtzeit != schnelle Geschwindigkeit
> 
> Auch ein 1-Sekunde Zyklus kann Echtzeit sein.
> 
> Echtzeit


 
Das wird nun aber nicht mehr wirklich als Echtzeit bezeichnet.

Klasse A 100 ms Bedingte Echtzeit
Klasse B 10 ms Nahezu Echtzeit
Klasse C <1 ms Harte Echtzeit

So, nun genug der "Wortklauberei", ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass mit den anderen Treibern die "Echtzeitfähigkeit" verloren geht.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fx64 (17 August 2007)

Na da sind wohl unterschiedliche eigene Definitionen des Begriffes "Echtzeit" vorhanden. Zotos liegt aber schon richtig .

Viele Grüße


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

Es ist oft ein Unterschied zwischen der Bedeutung von Worten (laut definition) und dem was man darunter versteht.

Aber die Klassifizierung:


MarkusP schrieb:


> ...
> Klasse A 100 ms Bedingte Echtzeit
> Klasse B 10 ms Nahezu Echtzeit
> Klasse C <1 ms Harte Echtzeit
> ...



Ist mir neu. Ich habe zwar schon oft was von Harter Echtzeit gelesen aber nie nach geschaut in welcher Größenordnung das liegt.

Kannst Du noch die Quelle der Klassifizierung angeben (ich habe noch nicht gegooglet). Da sind ja einige SPSen nur im Bereich Bedingter Echtzeit.


----------



## Nitrozin (17 August 2007)

Hi,
soweit ich weiss ist der Unterschied zwischen harter und weicher Echtzeit nicht an einen Zeitraum oder eine Zykluszeit gekoppelt, sondern nur an die Aussage das die zeitlichen Vorgaben in 100% der Fälle eingehalten werden müssen (harte Echtzeit), im anderen Fall eben nicht (weiche Echtzeit).

Gruß Volker


----------

